# Let's see how your tip jar looks like



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

There prolly is a similar thread.. But here is my recent jar.. I can afford to take few one stars or so finally! If the ratings tank precipitously, then it's time to remove the jar. 









BTW the can is from herbal tea.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

One more sign...


----------

